# Kosten für eine Homepage???



## gremmlin (24. September 2001)

Hi!
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
Aus aktuellen Grund hab ich die Frage wie viel man für Websiteerstellung verlangen kann!
Ich weiß wohl, dass man das nicht generell sagen kann und es immer auf die Wünsche des Kunden ankommt!
Trotzdem...ich wollte mal sehen was die Firmen so verlangen, aber die haben ntürlich keine Preise auf den Pages stehen  

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen was ihr für ne Homepage verlangen würdet...sagen wir...5-6 Sites, bisschen Javascript, vielleicht auch bisschen php...ohne Flashintro.

Also hoffe ihr habt da Überblick über so was...

grüßchen, Gremmlin


----------



## drash (24. September 2001)

irgendwo auf http://www.drweb.de haben die mal eine umfrage gemacht, wieviel die verschiedenen gruppen, also firmen und privatleute, für eine seite verlangen würden. schau doch mal dort vorbei, vielleicht findest du es ja!!

<edit>habe es doch noch gefunden hier!!! ich weiss zwar nicht, ob dir das was nützt, aber man sieht da auch gut, dass man seine dienste nicht zu günstig anbieten sollte!!


----------



## gremmlin (24. September 2001)

ja super!
das hilft mir weiter!!
danke


----------



## Klon (25. September 2001)

Sehr guter Beitrag dazu:

http://www.drweb.de/webdesign/webdesign_preise.shtml


edited:

oh zu spät, k


----------



## Robert Fischer (25. September 2001)

naja so richtig zustimmen kann ich zu dem artikel nicht. besonders die preisspanne sollte man mittlerweile deutlich niedriger ansiedeln. wobei es aber durchaus zu den genannten 3000 dm für weit weniger als 37 stunden kommen kann, aber eben auch nur wenn die qualität stimmt.


----------



## evilash (25. September 2001)

ich sag jetzt mal nicht die firma...aber um die 2000,- verlangen wir, mit programmierung oder flash kostet das ganze nochweng mehr


----------



## Arcaine (1. Oktober 2001)

hmm ja kommt immer auf die Wünsche des Kunden an wieviel Seiten er haben will und welche Effekte oder zusätliche Programmierungen er wünscht aber ein Package mit allen drum und drann auf ein paar seiten aufgeteilt kostet bei uns auch ähm *umrechneaufDM* ca. 2150,-


mfg Arcaine


----------

